# Think You Can Tell The Difference?



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Between a non-cuban and a cuban cigar? Oh really? What if you had two cigars in front of you to smoke, un-banded, similar in color, shape, and size? Still think you could tell if the cigar was a non-cuban or cuban?

Is your palate so fine tuned that each and every time you smoke a cigar you can sit there with 100% confidence and say "Yes that was a cuban cigar"? Or do the mysteries of the flavors and so called "twang" leave you wondering if the cigar you smoked was really a cuban after all?

Does a non-cuban exist in the market today today that closely resembles a cuban cigar? Have you ever smoked a cuban and said this tastes very similar to a non-cuban and vice versa? Remove the label from any non-cuban or cuban cigar and tell me just how good is your palate and taste for true "twang" really is!

Please take a minute to vote yes or no in the pool and elaborate in this thread. I've got an idea I've been pondering for a few weeks and I am looking for some feedback to put my idea in motion. I believe I have a pretty good idea up my sleeve and one that may involve the members here at Puff.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, but with some qualification.

If it's a Cuban brand I'm very familiar with, then yes.

Another thing is, I do not (just because I've never encountered one) believe there has ever been a non-Cuban produced, which tasted anything even remotely like a Cuban. I don't care what Pete Johnson says. 

I've smoked a lot of Cubans where there was little, or no "twang", but they still tasted much different than any non-Cuban.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Im embarrassed to say I smoked a bolivar beli fino that I had removed the label on and smoked a couple months later after I had forgot what it was. I knew there was something I had never tasted before but couldn't put my thumb on it. That was my first beli fino I had ever smoked. Ir wasn't til later when I went looming for that smoke that I remixed I had smoked it. So long story short no I didn't light it up and go man that a cc for sure.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

> *Think You Can Tell The Difference?*
> 
> Between a non-cuban and a cuban cigar? *Oh really?* What if you had two cigars in front of you to smoke, un-banded, similar in color, shape, and size? Still think you could tell if the cigar was a non-cuban or cuban?


_*Only One way to find out!*_ :wink: :laugh:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have yet to smoke anywhere near enough islanders (2) to even begin to be able to say I could...

Perhaps I will go work on that.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Granted I don't smoke a lot of Cubans, but to me the Vegas Cubanas is pretty close to tasting like one. However, I am one to enjoy cigars for what they are and not what they should be. A good stick is a good stick.

However btt, I would say there is no way I would get better than 50/50 right unless I would be able to inspect the cigars prior to tasting.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

David, I voted maybe. To me there are obvious, noticeable differences - but maybe that's because I know heading into the smoke that it's one or the other.

That said, I'm confident I would give the correct answer more than 50% of the time.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Personally, I'd say no. Partly because the line between cc and nc _can_ become blurred by particular blends which are intentionally made to resemble cc or nc. I'm not saying I would mistake the flavor of a Padron for a cc but if tasted blind but there's no way I could tell if a custom rolled stick was cc or nc.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Some interesting reading here on this subject, for those who have the stomach for it. There is some history behind it which will show up in a search for Moki's (I know you're familiar with Moki, David) posts.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I wouldn't dare say I could tell the difference in that scenario. Like David (the ESM one), I've only smoked a few (less than 5) and while I notice something - 2 cigars side by side - other than the fact that I'd have a 50/50 chance I doubt my odds would improve any more than that.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd say at this point. No f-ing clue. Well I expect that I have no clue. Only had 2 CCs so far. admittedly, they were different from what I have had before, but, then again, I have smoked some NCs that were different from what I had before. I have enough of a palate to know if something is new and different to me, but I don't have enough experience to tell you whether it is a cc or nc. 

I am sure there are members here that could probably hit it at 80%or better. Some could even probably ID the cigar or maker.... not me!!!:blah::blah::blah:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> Some interesting reading here on this subject, for those who have the stomach for it. There is some history behind it which will show up in a search for Moki's (I know you're familiar with Moki, David) posts.


David, thank you for the link and I have a feeling you may have an idea as to where I am headed with this thread. I've actually read parts of Moki's thread to gather ideas, but with it being 48 pages long I haven't had the time to read it from front to back. I am hoping this winter may provide some time to sit down and read it as I am sure I missed a lot of interesting material.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

That thread is a monster, but it quickly turns into a name calling spat. There is some really interesting posts in there, I hope you're idea stays on the civil side of things (I have confidence it will!)...


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have also not had nearly enough to make a good determination to say yes or no. 

the only 2 Ive had, a Party short and a SCDLH Principe, both had very unique flavors that I had not ever experienced in a NC, not that I even have a ton of experience with NCs though. If you put a different one in front of me then maybe not. Maybe I could manage it if the NC was one I was pretty familar with.


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

I voted maybe. I actually was just thinking the other day if I'd be able to tell the difference between a NC/CC, especially if it was something I hadn't smoked before. I'll be staying tuned to see what happens here :tu


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> That thread is a monster, but it quickly turns into a name calling spat. There is some really interesting posts in there, I hope you're idea stays on the civil side of things (I have confidence it will!)...


Def keeping this one civil Abe and by no means does it follow the format of picking some old fart to randomly smoke 10 cigars and attempt to determine if they were cuban or non-cuban. I'm thinking of putting together a much larger sample size for a similar concept. The only reason I'd do this is to make it fun, interesting, and a learning experience for all of us here at Puff.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Possibly, but not 100% sure, depends on the sticks I guess


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> Some interesting reading here on this subject, for those who have the stomach for it. There is some history behind it which will show up in a search for Moki's (I know you're familiar with Moki, David) posts.


A great read. Here is what I took away from it:

1) I'm glad that Puff is how it is now and not as crazy as in the past.

2) At first I thouht to miyself that I could tell the difference between the few major brand/"common" Cubans and a NC. I have tasted some qualities that I considered to be "cubanesque" in NCs. Reading this and the results I would imagine that in some cases it would be very difficult.

3) I wish I had Moki's stash.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Gents - Just an FYI, I elected the poll to run for 10 days to gather as much "data" as I can. Also, it will be a few days before I put the final details and thoughts together as next week I will be out on vacation, but of course will check in from time to time.

I think in the end this is going to be a lot of fun, will create some buzz here in the Habano side of the forum, and everyone will have something to learn from the experience.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I voted no.... I only smoke Cubans because it makes me look cooler than those around me and I feel like a mobster that got away with smuggling in some hooch.

I'm with Don. Although I've not smoked near as many as he, I should be able to pick out certain ones that I've had multiple experience with.

Still learning the many flavs............

It would be an interesting study though.:cowboyic9:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I could. I've never had a domestic that I thought even remotely tasted lime a isom.. Something about isoms just taste different.. I also think you can tell by small differences in the wrapper, sheen, texture, color..


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Should be interesting!


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I beleive that I could smoke 2 cigars and tell which one is the cuban if that were the challenge. Wouldn't mind being wrong either.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Interesting information gents and you guys are hitting the reasons for this thread.

Now, let's say you had two un-banded cigars in front of you, before smoking, what are some things you'd look at? Triple cap? Color? Firmness? Quality of construction? Etc....

Hypothetically speaking, say a blind taste test were to be offered, what are some things you'd personally do to take out any obvious signs out of the game that would help distinguish whether or not the cigar was a cuban or non-cuban?

Also, what are some things you'd want to see out of the blind taste test? Cigar ratings (e.g. a rating of 1-10 with 10 being the best)? Reviews? Determination of which brand? And etc...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> I beleive that I could smoke 2 cigars and tell which one is the cuban if that were the challenge. *Wouldn't mind being wrong either*.


LOL - I like that - wish I would have thought of it - still LOL


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I voted "Maybe" on this as well. Although I mostly smoke CCs now, I'm not sure that I could distinguish one an all occasions. If it were a blind taste test and you told me one was a CC and the other a NC, I am pretty confident I could pick out the CC from the two. Just like NCs though, there are a number of different flavor profiles and if someone were to try hard enough, I'm sure they could fool even the more seasoned smokers if they were just smoking one stick.

For the most part, I think NCs and CCs taste VERY different. But, as an example, I had a Tatuaje a couple weeks ago that had some very similar characteristics to some CCs I have had. If I wasn't really paying attention, I think I could be fooled (of course, I'm easily fooled as it is!).

Very interesting question and would be a very fun test. Can't wait to see what David has up his sleeves!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Interesting information gents and you guys are hitting the reasons for this thread.
> 
> Now, let's say you had two un-banded cigars in front of you, before smoking, what are some things you'd look at? Triple cap? Color? Firmness? Quality of construction? Etc....
> Hypothetically speaking, say a blind taste test were to be offered, what are some things you'd personally do to take out any obvious signs out of the game that would help distinguish whether or not the cigar was a cuban or non-cuban?


Tripple cap, sign of short or long filler. Color, size, and even firmness can vary if it is an unknown blind sample.



Starbuck said:


> Also, what are some things you'd want to see out of the blind taste test? Cigar ratings (e.g. a rating of 1-10 with 10 being the best)? Reviews? Determination of which brand? And etc...


Full review with pr0n and a rating (smokers choice), a guess on if its CC or NC and why the conclusion was drawn, also a brand guess if they think they know it.


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

I said maybe. I think a blind test would be difficult on some aged stuff (maybe).


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

I don't think I could do it with 100% accuracy unless they were cigars

a) that I was very familiar with
b) cigars that had very obvious traits of being either cc or nc (e.g. Padron, Partagas, Joya de Nicaragua, Cohiba)

I would be interested in giving it a try.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

It all has to do with your pallet. Consider the three groups below:

A) cigar smokers who smoke only CCs
2) cigar smokers who smoke only NCs
III) cigar smokers who smoke both CCs & NCs

Of the three groups above, the most likely group to recognize a Cuban cigar in a blind test would be group A, as their pallet would be most "trained" to that particular profile.

Second most likely is group 2 as they would be able to discern the cigar that did match the profile that their pallet is accustomed to.

Group III on the other hand would have the hardest time in the blind test, since they are likely to have pallets that include the broadest range of profiles, unless they were very experienced crossover smokers, I'd say, with experience of 10 years or more smoking both CCs & NCs. In that case they may be able to tell, but I would think that it's still a crap shoot.

I voted Maybe.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Now, let's say you had two un-banded cigars in front of you, before smoking, what are some things you'd look at? Triple cap? Color? Firmness? Quality of construction? Etc....
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, say a blind taste test were to be offered, what are some things you'd personally do to take out any obvious signs out of the game that would help distinguish whether or not the cigar was a cuban or non-cuban?
> 
> Also, what are some things you'd want to see out of the blind taste test? Cigar ratings (e.g. a rating of 1-10 with 10 being the best)? Reviews? Determination of which brand? And etc...


I say a simple 1-10 rating scale, review and determination of origin would suffice. I don't personally care for more than that. While fun to some, I would get no enjoyment from trying to distinguish a brand on top of everything else (but I don't doubt there are some here who could probably excel at, and get great amusement from, naming the brand).

As for what I would look for, I would only be concerned with aroma and taste. Personally, I'm more interested in figuring out if those two sensations are enough to pinpoint where the tobacco came from.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

I think that the fact that I am still very new to cc's might help me out. My completely unscientific and unfounded theory is that it will be easier for me to taste something "different" because my existing taste profile is so shallow. 

For those guys who have had the chance to smoke a bunch of premium NC's and tons of CC's I think it could get tougher to keep all of the flavor profiles separate. Too many different elements. 

It is like coloring with crayons, I have on of those broke-as$ 8 packs with 8 distinctly different colors. My pack has one blue, I can either color with blue or not blue, the same way I can taste the difference between cc and nc. Most of you guys have the crayola 128 pack with cornflower blue, sky blue, baby blue, cobalt blue, powder blue, etc... So many blues, so much confusion. 

(that all made sense in my head, lol)


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

First I would interview the cigar, asking it some leading questions in the hope of tripping it up. I would suddenly spring the word, "magnesium" on it and gauge its reaction. I would casually break out a couple of the pre-embargoes Ron gave me, and let them chat about the old days in Cuba before their leaves were harvested and sent to America for rolling. I'd watch the mystery cigar's reaction to their conversation. Hopefully aomewhere along the way I'd get a good idea of how much it knows about Cuba. 

OK - the triple cap thingy might work, but I confess to having a little difficulty seeing that on every Habano I smoke.

Could I pick it out by taste alone? Probably not. It would be luck of the draw, I think, for me. Not enough experience.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Tritones said:


> First I would interview the cigar, asking it some leading questions in the hope of tripping it up. I would suddenly spring the word, "magnesium" on it and gauge its reaction. I would casually break out a couple of the pre-embargoes Ron gave me, and let them chat about the old days in Cuba before their leaves were harvested and sent to America for rolling. I'd watch the mystery cigar's reaction to their conversation. Hopefully aomewhere along the way I'd get a good idea of how much it knows about Cuba.
> 
> OK - the triple cap thingy might work, but I confess to having a little difficulty seeing that on every Habano I smoke.
> 
> Could I pick it out by taste alone? Probably not. It would be luck of the draw, I think, for me. Not enough experience.


I think my method is a little messier...









"Are you Cuban? Huh? You Cuban? You gonna tell me? Huh? Are you... Gonna... Tell me? Scared? Scared? Yeah, that's what I thought! If you don't start spilling the beans things are gonna head south faster than you can blink your eye."


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, I believe I could.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Between a non-cuban and a cuban cigar? Oh really? What if you had two cigars in front of you to smoke, un-banded, similar in color, shape, and size? Still think you could tell if the cigar was a non-cuban or cuban?
> 
> Is your palate so fine tuned that each and every time you smoke a cigar you can sit there with 100% confidence and say "Yes that was a cuban cigar"? Or do the mysteries of the flavors and so called "twang" leave you wondering if the cigar you smoked was really a cuban after all?
> 
> ...


I voted Yes i think any veteran would beyond a shadow of a doubt know the difference!
Are you going to hand out sticks un banded heads clipped?
This has been done before. I did not participate in the last one.
As i did not care for the individual running it!
But it would be an honor sir to participate in yours!:tea:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I do believe I could......

I believe guys that mostly smoke CC's would be at an advantage
because it is easier to "disqualify" a NC...


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> Some interesting reading here on this subject, for those who have the stomach for it. There is some history behind it which will show up in a search for Moki's (I know you're familiar with Moki, David) posts.


Wow, just read through that entire thread over lunch. What a shitshow!

To answer your question David, I think my answer is "Maybe." I have experience with both NC's and CC's, and certainly can pick out familiar tastes and smells and things that I like when I'm smoking them. But in a blind taste test, all that goes out the window.

I think we all have pre-conceived notions of what something is going to taste like or how much we're going to enjoy something based on what we think we're smoking. For example, if you're smoking a Behike or a rare Padron, I think sometimes you can convince yourself that it's going to be a great cigar based on how much it cost or how rare it is. It's hard to separate our expectations from reality sometimes.

If the Moki thread is any indication though, I think whatever blind taste test you come up with will be very entertaining. I think the problem with his taste test was, all the cigars were so rare/hard to find, some were from known "bad" boxes, and the authenticity of another was questioned. I think that test was doomed from the start and the thread proved it.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Interesting information gents and you guys are hitting the reasons for this thread.
> 
> Now, let's say you had two un-banded cigars in front of you, before smoking, what are some things you'd look at? Triple cap? Color? Firmness? Quality of construction? Etc....
> 
> ...


Things I'd look for that would probably help me determine just on visual appearance and feel alone:

Triple cap (or lack thereof)
Wrapper type - really dark wrappers or toothy broadleaf wrappers
Water spots
Unusual vitolas or box press (e.g., Anejo Shark)

None of these would be definitive, but would definitely give me an idea one way or the other.


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, I believe I could tell the difference. I'm no where near the CC expert some others on this forum are but am confident enough in my own experience to be able to tell them apart. I hate to use the wine analogy but, to me, this is like blind-tasting a Meritage or Bordeaux-style blend from CA up against a something from Bordeaux proper. They are so uniquely different that the differences are apparent right off the bat, IMO. A lot of the reasons for this in wine is where the grapes are grown. It's the same with tobacco. Soils and weather play huge roles in what the finished product will be like.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I do believe I could......
> 
> I believe guys that mostly smoke CC's would be at an advantage
> because it is easier to "disqualify" a NC...


Geez i would like to think so!:wink: If we could not tell. Then all our vendors would be supplying us with triple capped re banded fakes!:tea:


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

I think I could tell the difference, although a custom roll that has some nc influence might trip me up.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Now mind you, I'm no Bpegler, but I believe I could tell the difference. Maybe not 100%, but pretty damn consistently. :biggrin: :cowboyic9:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Very, very interesting votes here tonight. I haven't had time to read all the posts in-depth, but you can bet I will be taking the time tomorrow to catch up and take notes as well.

I'm sure most of you know where I am headed with this and I'm just ecstatic about putting it all together. Like I said, I will have more details to follow in the coming days.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I haven't actually smoked any CC's yet so I couldn't tell the difference. I really need to smoke one or two from the sampler Tripp sent me.

I definitely would take into account construction (triple cap, quality of rolling) and wrapper coloring along with the overall appearance of the cigar.

I just remembered too that some reviewers check actual sizes with rulers or calipers so you could see if it's a traditional cc size or not.

Also, I think I would notice this "Twang" Tony speaks of that I have never experienced because I've heard it's fairly distinct


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I think I can to a certain degree but I will vote: "maybe".


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

David, I of course know where you are going with this, and I think you got the responses you were looking for. I think quite a few people are in for a surprise, especially the FOG's, if you do put this together. They say it might be easy, but I beg to differ. I smoke both, and some of my favorite non-cubans have a similar profile to CC's (OMG DID HE JUST SAY THAT). 

Anyways, good luck with this if it goes through David. It was a great idea from the beginning, and as I said, I'm sure you will surprise quite a few people with the findings


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

David, check out this thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/276129-search-twang.html

This was a fun experiment, but I'm not sure it proved anything. I think the more experienced your participants are involved in your plan, will give you a better bang for your buck (whatever the outcome that you expect). Throwing a couple of n00bs in there is always good for entertainment, especially if they can write a good review. The most important thing is to have fun with it.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Last night I went back and read some other threads on this very subject.
There were a lot of surprises and few as good as they thought they were.

Most commented on flavor.....and based their decision on that. For me,
I can not take the "power" of most NC's......So the way I figure it....If it put me on my *ss, it would be the NC

That said, while I do believe I could tell,,,,,,I am sure this is a good probably that I would embarrass myself....as many of the ROFOGS did...


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I voted Maybe. CC's are my 'special' cigars that I smoke every now and then as a treat.

I'd like to see:

(1) Blind taste test done in Groups: 
....(A) Only smoke CC's
....(B) Only smoke NC's
....(C) Smoke both CC's and NC's.
I think this would bring forth the most unbiased scientific answers to compare. Could the 'Only' CC's guys 'REALLY' tell the difference, or is it all in their heads. oke:
I think some could, but I also think some could not.

(2) Rating from 1-10 for each cigar.

(3) Guess the brand of cigar for each.

You could solve the 'Triple-Cap' issue by sending out Torpedoes only or Belicosos, etc.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Gents to give you a little more details about the experiment I am putting together, I am in the process of selecting two cigars. Both could be non-cuban, both could be cuban, or it may may be one cuban and one non-cuban. I've narrowed my selection down to five cigars as of today and will then select the final two.

As for the participants, as of now, I am planning to select 9 members from Puff to conduct the experiment. Those nine people will come from three different categories, the veteran members, less experienced members who may have been smoking cubans for at least a year two, and last but not least, new members to smoking cubans. Thus the reason for my poll and thread to gauge an idea of who is where on my lists based on experience, their vote, and feedback to this thread.

More details to follow as I put things together.

One thing to keep in mind, I am not out to prove anything, wager anything, but simply create an interest, fun, a lively discussion, and hopefully some well written reviews in the end. I felt this would be something fun to do that involved several members from all levels of cuban cigar smoking experience as well as generate a lot of interests on the Habano side of the forum.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dave,
That's pretty darn generous of you....
I hope these guys appreciate it.....


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

don't think I could tell the difference, well maybe, if it's something I've smoked before then I may be able to....I think the problem w/ the Moki thread was he used very rare CC cigars and custom rolls........yea I think if you want some good "data" you gotta break it down into groups like Ray posted, plus if they are a noob, experienced, or FOG vet. cigar smoker....don't make it a contest either IMHO, that's when things get out of hand, it should be for fun and information....hell I sent David ESM an unbanded young cuban that he smoked and didn't really wow him....why? because it was young?, because he didn't know it was a CC?, because he never smoked this paticular brand? I don't know-but your "data collection" idea may answer these questions. Good luck.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Dave,
> That's pretty darn generous of you....
> I hope these guys appreciate it.....


Thank you Al and you know I value your input, knowledge, and feedback a ton on this side of the forum. I'd been kicking the idea around for a few months, discussing with another great brother of the leaf and friend here at Puff. His name will remain anonymous for the time being to prevent bribes and etc...lol, but will be rewarded in the end. Within the last week or so I've decided to put the idea in motion and get some things together after our many email exchanges and talks at herfs.

Hoping to get all the final details worked out the middle of next week and then mail out the sticks to the selected members the following week I get back from the beach.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

There are some scenarios that would make this very difficult:

Very young cigars that are large. The flavors would be muddled. 

Over humidified cigars. The bitterness would overpower the flavor.

Very old cigars that are well past their prime. Flavor would be washed out. 

Machine made Cubans that can be quite harsh. Some of those made for the Eastern Block are nearly unsmokable. 

In other words, the best test would have Cuban Cigars from the traditional marques properly aged and humidified. Outside those parameters I'm sure we could all be fooled.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm pretty confident that I could pick out a Cuban - though I think I certainly could be wrong, especially with the factors that Bob has described coming into play. 

One bit of advice to help "even the field" by taking away potential tells is to pre-cut all the cigars so that a triple cap cannot be found, and to choose more common vitolas for the both the NC and the CC - that way people can't look at the cigar and say "well, if this was a cuban it could only be X, Y, or Z cigar, and because it does not taste like those cigars it must be a NC."


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bpegler said:


> There are some scenarios that would make this very difficult:
> 
> Very young cigars that are large. The flavors would be muddled.
> 
> ...


Bob thank you for your post and you make a lot of valid points, many I've taken into consideration as well. Please see my responses in bold.



JGD said:


> I'm pretty confident that I could pick out a Cuban - though I think I certainly could be wrong, especially with the factors that Bob has described coming into play.
> 
> One bit of advice to help "even the field" by taking away potential tells is to pre-cut all the cigars so that a triple cap cannot be found, and to choose more common vitolas for the both the NC and the CC - that way people can't look at the cigar and say "well, if this was a cuban it could only be X, Y, or Z cigar, and because it does not taste like those cigars it must be a NC."


Jim - I've def thought about all of these factors, but was waiting to reveal them with more details. Indeed the caps "may be" clipped to avoid spotting the famous triple cap. Also, the five cigars I've chosen come from the same vitola and one that is extremely popular. I've also factored in the colors of the wrapper as well to try and make them as similar as possible.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I wouldn't know what look for externally to tell the difference as I'm new to te CC world. What I can say is that there's a distinct difference between a Padron and a Bolivar. 

I think if you were to select sticks that were intended to taste similar, ie cubans with a profile aimed at NC smokers, it would be difficult for anyone but those with the most refined pallate. 

But say you took a cigar that was quintissentially Cuban. I'm betting (though admittedly a noon with little experience) that nearly all experienced smokers could tell the difference between that and an NC that was an attempt to copy the Cuban profile. 

Being a noob to the CC world, and coming from Maduros, I've noticed an incredible difference between CCs and NCs. But thats largely because the profiles are so different. Ive yet to smoke a NC that's got a Cubanesque profile.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

This sounds very exciting. I'm looking forward to see how it turns out. opcorn:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> <content snipped>
> Ive yet to smoke a NC that's got a Cubanesque profile.


If you get a chance, try a 10 year old Perdomo Edicion de Silvio.

High end, NCs that have been stored and aged properly do start to get a "twangy" profile.

I know, blasphemy in this particular forum, so please neg. RG me if you must! :tongue:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

dav0 said:


> If you get a chance, try a 10 year old Perdomo Edicion de Silvio.
> 
> High end, NCs that have been stored and aged properly do start to get a "twangy" profile.
> 
> I know, blasphemy in this particular forum, so please neg. RG me if you must! :tongue:


Dave
I for one, would be fine, if I never heard the word "twang" again.
Have never had a NC that reminded me of CC, but that doesn't mean others
haven't.....Way to much attention is paid to the CC vs NC thing.....
My only rub, is those that look for CC characteristics in a NC.......


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i voted no way because well ive only had nc's


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe that I could by taste but I haven't smoked every brand of cc so for those I have not experienced it would make it somewhat more difficult. In my mind ccs just look different as far as the wrapper leaf goes. They seem to look a little more rough but I sure do like the way they taste.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

dav0 said:


> If you get a chance, try a 10 year old Perdomo Edicion de Silvio.
> 
> High end, NCs that have been stored and aged properly do start to get a "twangy" profile.
> 
> I know, blasphemy in this particular forum, so please neg. RG me if you must! :tongue:


Dav0, if I ever get the chance, I'm going to try a 10 year old _anything_.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I couldn't make the claim that I could tell the difference as I just haven't had enough experience with Cubans, and honestly about half of the ones I've had have had serious construction problems, so I really didn't get much out of those.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> I for one, would be fine, if I never heard the word "twang" again.
> Have never had a NC that reminded me of CC, but that doesn't mean others
> haven't.....Way to much attention is paid to the CC vs NC thing.....
> My only rub, is those that look for CC characteristics in a NC.......


Bull, agree on all points. That word to describe a flavor profile that I enjoy just seems wrong. Unfortunately it must appeal to the masses cause it won't die!

On CCs and NCs, the only true similarity, IMHO, is when you get into that first third and stop, tilt your head back, perhaps put on your reading glasses and hold the cigar at arms length, thinking "now this cigar is great!" I've had that with many CCs & NCs.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dav0, if I ever get the chance, I'm going to try a 10 year old _anything_.


Careful Derek, taken out of context your statement can get you in trouble. Think, what would "Michael Jackson" mean. mg:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

dav0 said:


> Careful Derek, taken out of context your statement can get you in trouble. Think, what would "Michael Jackson" mean. mg:


Wow, I hadn't thought of it like that.


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Some FOG's that don't smoke a lot of NC's should be in for a bit of a surprise. David I think I have an idea at least on one of the sticks, and I will say that some people that are very (very) adament that all CC and NC are different might be in for a little shock. This shall be fun.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Talk is cheap on both sides!
"Show me what you can do not what you can say"
I love these CC vs NC debates they are just as exciting as cello on cello off debates!:bored::bored::bored::bored::bored:
Now bring on the cigars!!!!:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Tritones said:


> OK - the triple cap thingy might work, but I confess to having a little difficulty seeing that on every Habano I smoke.


Triple cap? Cubans have triple caps? Who knew? :ask:

What's a triple cap?



bpegler said:


> Yes, I believe I could.


I think I believe you.


TonyBrooklyn said:


> I voted Yes i think any veteran would beyond a shadow of a doubt know the difference!


I don't believe a word you say about anything. Your "little brain" does all your thinking. 



asmartbull said:


> I do believe I could......
> 
> I believe guys that mostly smoke CC's would be at an advantage
> because it is easier to "disqualify" a NC...


I think I believe you too.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Short and Sweet said:


> Some FOG's that don't smoke a lot of NC's should be in for a bit of a surprise. David I think I have an idea at least on one of the sticks, and I will say that some people that are very (very) adament that all CC and NC are different might be in for a little shock. This shall be fun.


I think there is an excellent chance that you might be right.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I voted maybe, I can tell a certain profile in cuban cigars but it's not in all of them. But it's not always there. So for some, i'm sure I could get it right, but at the same time I know there are others that would trick me.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Triple cap? Cubans have triple caps? Who knew? :ask:
> 
> What's a triple cap?












Geez, Don, do I have to Google everything for you?

Clearly this young man is Cuban.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

bpegler said:


> There are some scenarios that would make this very difficult:
> 
> Very young cigars that are large. The flavors would be muddled.
> 
> ...


You really know your sh*t...Well spoken, to the point, difficult NOT to understand. Plus your from Tennessee...:rockon:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> You really know your sh*t...


That's why (or is it because?) his humidor is an archaeological zone.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> You really know your sh*t...Well spoken, to the point, difficult NOT to understand. Plus your from Tennessee...:rockon:


If I could offer one piece of advice to you, that would be to shadow and follow every one of Bob's posts here on Puff. When he speaks, the room settles down and gets quiet, then the words from the wise are chosen carefully and spoken from the prophet.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Tritones said:


> Geez, Don, do I have to Google everything for you?
> 
> Clearly this young man is Cuban.


Now this Picture made me Chuckle.....


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I think there is an excellent chance that you might be right.


I'm not trying to be against anyone here, but there has been some FOG's when he CC vs. NC debate come around that are so adamant that no NC is close to a CC, and it's hard to believe due to the fact that they either 1. do not smoke NC's, or 2. do not smoke the "right" NC's.

The sticks that will be presented will surprise some people, and I hope everyone goes into this with an open mind. I am excited to see some of the results.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Short and Sweet said:


> I'm not trying to be against anyone here, but there has been some FOG's when he CC vs. NC debate come around that are so adamant that no NC is close to a CC, and it's hard to believe due to the fact that they either 1. do not smoke NC's, or 2. do not smoke the "right" NC's.
> 
> The sticks that will be presented will surprise some people, and I hope everyone goes into this with an open mind. I am excited to see some of the results.


Ben
When the cc vs NC threads come up..and the inevitable " there is no NC that compares to CC" gets tossed, I think it is more a statement of personal preferance........


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Can I tell the diff? I would like to think so but realistically, I would guess I would get 9 of 10 right. There is always that one bad cc that will throw you off. No disrespect to nc's.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> I for one, would be fine, if I never heard the word "twang" again.
> Have never had a NC that reminded me of CC, but that doesn't mean others
> haven't.....Way to much attention is paid to the CC vs NC thing.....
> *My only rub, is those that look for CC characteristics in a NC*.......


Bull you are so dead on with this simple statement it's amazing! I don't understand why anything tries to be anything else. Just be a good cigar, I don't care where it comes from! RG to you!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I know there are some cigars, if unbanded could give me pause trying to decide. Some illusiones and epernay come to mind. I've had some CC that were not overly twangy and some NC that I've thought tasted very cc-ish. So it could sometimes be a tough call. 

I'll go with maybe.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I voted maybe. I've not had enough Cubans for me to feel confident in my ability to always pick them out. I've had a couple that I would have had a very hard time differentiating from a NC, but I've had more that I thought tasted quite a bit different. 

This has been an interesting thread to read through. There are many opinions out there.


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Ben
> When the cc vs NC threads come up..and the inevitable " there is no NC that compares to CC" gets tossed, I think it is more a statement of personal preferance........


I can understand Bull, and in the same boat, I think some people's preferences might change, if I know David and what David has picked out  all I'm sayin...!:kiss:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

This has been a great thread so far. A lot of discussions going on here and it's going to get better once we get the cigars out into the members hands who will be involved with the experiment and conducting reviews.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

While I'm sure there have been times where I smoked an uninspiring Cuban that could have passed for an NC, I don't think I've ever smoked an NC and confused it for a Cuban.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Nicer cigars I don't mind being described as Cubanesque. The new Fonseca CXX remind me a lot of the complexity and balance, with no nonsense leather, earth, sweet tobacco, some baking spices, medium body, and a ring gauge that isn't a jaw breaker. It's a trend against the grain of giant rg, pepper bomb, full power till you puke blending. The flavors don't have to have twang or nutmeg to make me think damn, this is a nice cigar.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Yes, but with some qualification.
> 
> If it's a Cuban brand I'm very familiar with, then yes.
> 
> I've smoked a lot of Cubans where there was little, or no "twang", but they still tasted much different than any non-Cuban.


^^^^The above quote has been shortened...

+1 with Don, apart from the smoked a lot of Habanos, as I haven't smoked that many in the overall scheme of things. The NC's I have smoked I believe have all tasted distinctly different to the CC's.

So maybe I should have voted maybe but I think I am more leaning towards the yes side.

Nice idea David and anonymous fellow puffer I think this will make for some good discussion and liven up this side of the board.

I guess at the end of the day I'm not really fussed where a particular cigar comes from just as long as I enjoy the taste, company and conversation that goes along with the smoking. And sometimes I smoke on my own which makes the above statement a little stranger.

Look forward to the reviews. op2:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW.....The Great Fredster Blind Taste Test.........that was EPIC.......maybe the only analysis needed in that thread was by Sigmund Freud "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar", although that may just start an argument about the validity of the quote.....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I was fortunate to be in the Search for the Twang ( sorry Bull) that sirxlaughs---Bruno sponsored for a few of us and think I did pretty good. That said it is much harder than many think and look forward to see what David has up his sleeve..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> While I'm sure there have been times where I smoked an uninspiring Cuban that could have passed for an NC, I don't think I've ever smoked an NC and confused it for a Cuban.


OOPS!There it is hit the nail on the head!!!!!!!!!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> OOPS!There it is hit the nail on the head!!!!!!!!!
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


This is one of the guys in for a treat :kiss:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> I was fortunate to be in the Search for the Twang ( sorry Bull) that sirxlaughs---Bruno sponsored for a few of us and think I did pretty good. That said it is much harder than many think and look forward to see what David has up his sleeve..


Why be sorry ??.....I enjoyed the read..


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I've done a blind food tasting test before and let me tell you it IS harder than you think. When you smoke a cigar (just as when you eat your food) you smoke with your tongue, with your nose, with your fingers, with your eyes, with your memory, etc. Remove a few senses from the equation and it becomes very hard to pinpoint what it is exactly you're smoking.


Our brains are wired to recognize patterns. If you have an incomplete pattern, it becomes very difficult to do so. It's the same as when you read a foreign word or name. Everybody here knows how to read words written with the alphabet, but when you come to a foreign word that falls out of your normal pattern (Omotesando for example) it takes an extra second for you to read it properly and register it in your brain. It is one thing going into a cigar having seen the band, having inspected it (consciously or unconsciously), having bought it from a source you trust et al. but it's another thing going in it with no reference in your mind whatsoever as to what you're putting in your mouth.


It's as if someone showed you a random picture and told you this was taken out of all the various memories in your brain and asked you to tell them exactly where it came from. It is hard my friends, very hard, which is why I don't think I could do it.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Still being a relative newcomer to cigars at all I voted maybe. I like to think that I can in certain situations like a heavy non CC that makes you sit down and take notice or the creaminess of a Siglo VI. 

I am sure this is going to be fun.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I voted maybe because I have never tried. How do I know if my palate and experience are up to the task?

Although,,, the other day I was smoking what I thought was a Monte Edmundo but was actually a NC; and I was wondering where the Monte flavor was. My friend who gave me the cigar sometimes takes the bands off his cigars and it was a mis-communication. I thought he had said it was a Monte, but it wasn't.
So, I could tell something wasn't right, but I doubt if you gave me an unbanded cigar that I could identify it.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

All I can say that it was a real eye opener for me to smoke 15 cigars and try to identify the country of origin and marca. 

I went into the Search for Twang challenge pretty confident, having smoked quite a few Cc's and Nc's over the years thinking it would be a snap. Take the bands off and cut the caps and all bets are off. 

The variables that Bob spoke about will definitely come into play, but if you are only talking about 2 cigars in the test, I'm not sure what the outcome will be. Anything will be possible. Good luck with this one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Short and Sweet said:


> This is one of the guys in for a treat :kiss:


As i said earlier talk is cheap bring on the cigars!!!!!!!!!!!!
:loco::woohoo::brick::rant::nono:


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> All I can say that it was a real eye opener for me to smoke 15 cigars and try to identify the country of origin and marca.
> 
> I went into the Search for Twang challenge pretty confident, having smoked quite a few Cc's and Nc's over the years thinking it would be a snap. Take the bands off and cut the caps and all bets are off.
> 
> The variables that Bob spoke about will definitely come into play, but if you are only talking about 2 cigars in the test, I'm not sure what the outcome will be. Anything will be possible. Good luck with this one.


Trying to ID the country and marca is completely different, IMO. I'll be interested in hearing the details on how this will conducted. In reading the OP and poll question, I got the impression that this was to be CC vs. NC only, and not anything beyond that.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

With the first "YES" vote...... I posted



68 Lotus said:


> _*Only One way to find out!*_ :wink: :laugh:


*And proceeded with a blind Taste test!*

I grabbed 2 sticks, took the bands off, handed them to my wife, put on a blindfold, and had her help me with the light(s)!....

...And without peeking! I could tell right off! :wink: :biggrin1:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Hypothetically speaking, say a blind taste test were to be offered, what are some things you'd personally do to take out any obvious signs out of the game that would help distinguish whether or not the cigar was a cuban or non-cuban?


I haven't smoked enough Cubans to be able to distinguish the difference immediately, but I definitely notice something different when I do smoke them. When you talk about obvious signs, it makes me think of the general appearance of most Cubans that I've seen. What I mean (in my uneducated/still learning opinion) is that I've noticed most Cuban wrappers have a more "stretched" appearance, with much more noticeable wrinkles in the wrapper as opposed to the generally smooth non-Cuban wrappers. It looks like non-Cuban wrappers are a little bit thicker than Cubans. I would think that some more experienced smokers are able to distinguish most Cubans from non-Cubans by their appearance... or at least those with Cuban wrappers. Of course, I could be wrong. Just something I think I've noticed.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> Why be sorry ??.....*I enjoyed the read..*


--- The word Twang I know was something many could not understand---

*The read was diffidently a good read indeed!*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Johnny Rock said:


> All I can say that it was a real eye opener *for me to smoke 15 cigars and try to identify the country of origin and marca. *
> 
> *One of the hardest I've done to date John!*
> 
> ...


*
The variables and years aged will be something that will make this a worthy thread to watch--I'm excited and already got the popcorn stocked.*


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes and No. Yes because they seem to have a different flavor profile than NC's that i smoke.


But, if you took two that were blended similarly with goals for the same flavor profile/strength/etc

and said "Which ones cuban"

i would have NO idea.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ninersfan said:


> Trying to ID the country and marca is completely different, IMO. I'll be interested in hearing the details on how this will conducted. In reading the OP and poll question, I got the impression that this was to be CC vs. NC only, and not anything beyond that.


That's exactly what i read! I never said i would ID Country or Marca! That was the problem with the last test that was conducted! To many distractions too much to think about. On top of that the participants had to review as well. As Dave Hydro Raven has said if one piece does not fall into place it can be very distracting. I shall only if picked be concentrating on Cuban vs Non Cuban i advise all the veterans that get involved in this to do the same. I don't see any way possible to miss. I did a dry run at a friends house last night. BBQ beer and cigars 13 of us showed up & where smoking cigars they clipped the heads bands off i went 7 for 7 with out smoking any of them. Just by physical examination smell look.After i don't recall how many beers bourbon and food. This is going to be a lot of fun really putting this old controversy to bed once and for all!:car:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> *That's exactly what i read! I never said i would ID Country or Marca! That was the problem with the last test that was conducted!* To many distractions too much to think about. On top of that the participants had to review as well. As Dave Hydro Raven has said if one piece does not fall into place it can be very distracting. I shall only if picked be concentrating on Cuban vs Non Cuban i advise all the veterans that get involved in this to do the same. I don't see any way possible to miss. I did a dry run at a friends house last night. BBQ beer and cigars 13 of us showed up & where smoking cigars they clipped the heads bands off i went 7 for 7 with out smoking any of them. Just by physical examination smell look.After i don't recall how many beers bourbon and food. This is going to be a lot of fun really putting this old controversy to bed once and for all!:car:


When I do this I first try and figure if it's CC or NC and only after that do I try and figure the Blend and or Marca. Your correct to say very hard to do, very hard indeed. I was tripped up with a couple and one that comes to mind is the Ephernay that I have always been "Very" impressed with from day one.:bolt:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

8 Pages
and 
Nothing has happened yet...


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> As i said earlier talk is cheap bring on the cigars!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :loco::woohoo::brick::rant::nono:


Oooooo Tony you know I have to yank your chain!



asmartbull said:


> 8 Pages
> and
> Nothing has happened yet...


Bull I don't think anything will happen until David gets back from vacation, this was more of a gauge interest/poll thread to see how people felt. Juding by the results, there's quite a few people that can tell the difference, or at least think they can, so I would assume David would be going through with this when he gets back. Only my assumption though, I could be wrong


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I feel I can peg the cigar as ISOM or non ISOM simply by the smell. That said, I am not sophisticated enough to be able to I.D. the Marca or specific vitola.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

havanajohn said:


> I feel I can peg the cigar as ISOM or non ISOM simply by the smell. That said, I am not sophisticated enough to be able to I.D. the Marca or specific vitola.


Probably true John, unless it was a cigar we were very familiar with. The variables having to do with box date and size really matter. For instance, the Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished vs.Un- have nothing to do with each other, and unless one smoked a lot of both it could be nearly impossible to identify them both from the same marque.

The world of NCs is even more complicated. There are thousands out there, from a variety of regions from Africa, south Pacific, Caribbean, Central America, and even the good old USA. And then all those regions get blended, so that a puro is the exception rather than the rule. Far too complicated for anyone to have a reasonable chance identifying a particular cigar.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> 8 Pages
> and
> Nothing has happened yet...


Sorry Al, but yeah a few pages back I stated the purpose of this thread was to get some feedback on my idea and that it would be the middle of next week before I finalize things and then the following week I get back from vacation I'd start sending cigars out to those selected. I apologize and I believe my post got buried back a few pages.

So for those reading this, I am flying out tomorrow morning for vacation and will be back in a week. Hoping to finalize everything next week while smoking a cigar on the beach. I will then chose the nine members to ask if they would like to participate and if so I will be mailing sticks the week after I get back from vacation. Sorry for the misunderstanding, but I wanted to use this thread to gather data, thoughts, ideas, and feedback for the project. I'm just as excited as you guys are, but David is in a dire need of a vacation first!

*I also want to thank everyone for taking the time to post their thoughts and ideas as well as taking the time to vote in the poll. I feel it's been a great turn out so far with a ton of votes and a lively discussion!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Short and Sweet said:


> Oooooo Tony you know I have to yank your chain!
> 
> No need to explain or feel apologetic i get a good laugh out of it and appreciate the interaction. My buddy Jimmy is reading over my shoulder as he type. "He says his moneys on me to guess em all after the other night at the BBQ." Stick wager anyone Jimmy says he will give ya 2 to 1.:high5:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm just looking forward to seeing what NC is chosen so I can seek it out and try it.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Subscribed. Blind tastings are always fun. For anyone that's read any of my old posts, I've already said quite a bit on the subject. Basically, I think it's possible to discern specific cigars/blends from one another, but origin is more about making the connection to a cigar/blend and knowing where it came from. For example, if someone smoked Nicaraguan puros exclusivly, but never had a Padron Anni 1964, would he be able to discern it is Nicaraguan? Maybe... maybe not.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Sorry Al, but yeah a few pages back I stated the purpose of this thread was to get some feedback on my idea and that it would be the middle of next week before I finalize things and then the following week I get back from vacation I'd start sending cigars out to those selected. I apologize and I believe my post got buried back a few pages.
> 
> So for those reading this, I am flying out tomorrow morning for vacation and will be back in a week. Hoping to finalize everything next week while smoking a cigar on the beach. I will then chose the nine members to ask if they would like to participate and if so I will be mailing sticks the week after I get back from vacation. Sorry for the misunderstanding, but I wanted to use this thread to gather data, thoughts, ideas, and feedback for the project. I'm just as excited as you guys are, but David is in a dire need of a vacation first!
> 
> *I also want to thank everyone for taking the time to post their thoughts and ideas as well as taking the time to vote in the poll. I feel it's been a great turn out so far with a ton of votes and a lively discussion!*


*
No--Thank you and have a great vacation!*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

sirxlaughs said:


> Subscribed. Blind tastings are always fun. For anyone that's read any of my old posts, I've already said quite a bit on the subject. Basically, I think it's possible to discern specific cigars/blends from one another, but origin is more about making the connection to a cigar/blend and knowing where it came from. For example, if someone smoked Nicaraguan puros exclusivly, but never had a Padron Anni 1964, would he be able to discern it is Nicaraguan? Maybe... maybe not.


*A great thread and a very good read that many here enjoyed!*


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I was also involved in Brunos epic "Search for Twang" blind taste test,and I voted "maybe" on this thread. Before Brunos test,I would have voted "yes", I could tell CC from NC. However,there are many NC cigars that can and will fool even a seasoned palate,and many CCs that disappoint (I have quite a few in my humidor,resting for hopefully better future results..) 

Meanwhile,I will enjoy another petit Epernay!! I have to thank Bruno once again for the enlightenment!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

It might be fun to see some vets get tripped up. That's if of course they aren't as good as they say they are. 

Honestly I have no room to talk because I have yet to smoke a CC. Even if someone gets proved wrong, my mouth will stay tightly closed. This world has enough hypocrites.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Sorry Al, but yeah a few pages back I stated the purpose of this thread was to get some feedback on my idea and that it would be the middle of next week before I finalize things and then the following week I get back from vacation I'd start sending cigars out to those selected. I apologize and I believe my post got buried back a few pages.
> 
> So for those reading this, I am flying out tomorrow morning for vacation and will be back in a week. Hoping to finalize everything next week while smoking a cigar on the beach. I will then chose the nine members to ask if they would like to participate and if so I will be mailing sticks the week after I get back from vacation. Sorry for the misunderstanding, but I wanted to use this thread to gather data, thoughts, ideas, and feedback for the project. I'm just as excited as you guys are, but David is in a dire need of a vacation first!
> 
> *I also want to thank everyone for taking the time to post their thoughts and ideas as well as taking the time to vote in the poll. I feel it's been a great turn out so far with a ton of votes and a lively discussion!*


Dave
I think you took me wrong......Sometimes, I am not so great with the written word...
I should have said 7 pages and we haven't started yet.....
This is going to be a long one....

Enjoy your vacation, a package is waiting for your return...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm extraordinarily interested to see what ends up happening with all of this! Also, interested to find out what NCs are chosen so's I can try those too! 

David, enjoy vacation. There may be more than one package awaiting your return...


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I take back what I said earlier. 
Not only can I tell whether it's a Cuban or Non, but I can tell you the date and time the tobacco was harvested, the gender of the roller, whether it was raining or clear skies on the day the cigars were packed in boxes and from which vendor you purchased the cigar. 

Hahahaha, in my dreams.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Nope I have smoked quite a few Cubans and I can't always tell the difference.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> I think you took me wrong......Sometimes, I am not so great with the written word...
> I should have said 7 pages and we haven't started yet.....
> This is going to be a long one....
> ...


Precisely why I would strongly urge you not to use this thread for whatever, if any, testing you do. Additionally, I would post up some rules for posting in the new thread that would at least encourage people to keep it topical and on-task.

That's just me. So many of these types of things have gone sideways and become so convoluted as to be illegible and/or undecipherable. The Fredster thread comes to mind...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> I think you took me wrong......Sometimes, I am not so great with the written word...
> I should have said 7 pages and we haven't started yet.....
> This is going to be a long one....
> ...


Thanks Al and no worries my friend. Can be hard at times to convey a message through written words on the internet.

Quick update...just got back from an awesome round of golf. Cooling off as it was a hot one!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Precisely why I would strongly urge you not to use this thread for whatever, if any, testing you do. Additionally, I would post up some rules for posting in the new thread that would at least encourage people to keep it topical and on-task.
> 
> That's just me. So many of these types of things have gone sideways and become so convoluted as to be illegible and/or undecipherable. The Fredster thread comes to mind...


Well said and I had been kicking the idea to use this thread for "chat" and create another thread that simply states the rules, the reviews, etc, and nothing but that criteria. Anything that needs to be said or addressed can be stated in this thread.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Well said and I had been kicking the idea to use this thread for "chat" and create another thread that simply states the rules, the reviews, etc, and nothing but that criteria. Anything that needs to be said or addressed can be stated in this thread.


Probably a good idea. You could also "reserve" the first handful of posts yourself and then edit in the participants' responses as they go along. That would keep all of the information right there on the front page even if there was a bunch of side discussion that did take place.

Maybe it'd work? I'm not sure how you're looking to do all of this so I dunno. lol.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Good point Don!

Curious of how well you played the other day David and what you smoked?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> Good point Don!
> 
> Curious of how well you played the other day David and what you smoked?


Monday I shot a 76 with a missed eight footer on 18 for a birdie. Wednesday I shot a 78 as it was a tougher course. Much longer from the tips and a lot tighter as well. We played our final round this morning and popped a 74 with an eagle and four birdies. Played very well as I didn't miss a fairway the entire 18 holes. The hole I scored an eagle on was a par five where I smashed a drive off the hole close to 320, then stuck a five iron in about 10 feet from 205 yards out. Great day on the links and hit the ball very well off the tee and from the fairway. The putter was clicking as well as I had a few par puts to sink. Par was 72 and shooting two over for the 18 was a good feeling. Brings back old memories from the day.

Monday I smoked a Olivia V Churchill
Wednesday I smoked a Man O War on the front and back
Friday I smoked another Olivia V Churchill on the front, and nothing on the back as I was too focused when scoring the eagle, par, birdie, and birdie, to get back to two over or the round.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Monday I shot a 76 with a missed eight footer on 18 for a birdie. Wednesday I shot a 78 as it was a tougher course. Much longer from the tips and a lot tighter as well. We played our final round this morning and popped a 74 with an eagle and four birdies. Played very well as I didn't miss a fairway the entire 18 holes. The hole I scored an eagle on was a par five where I smashed a drive off the hole close to 320, then stuck a five iron in about 10 feet from 205 yards out. Great day on the links and hit the ball very well off the tee and from the fairway. The putter was clicking as well as I had a few par puts to sink. Par was 72 and shooting two over for the 18 was a good feeling. Brings back old memories from the day.
> 
> Monday I smoked a Olivia V Churchill
> Wednesday I smoked a Man O War on the front and back
> Friday I smoked another Olivia V Churchill on the front, and nothing on the back as I was too focused when scoring the eagle, par, birdie, and birdie, to get back to two over or the round.


That's some serious golf! Nice playing! Hope I can put up scores like that this weekend.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

COYOTE JLR said:


> Probably a good idea. You could also "reserve" the first handful of posts yourself and then edit in the participants' responses as they go along. That would keep all of the information right there on the front page even if there was a bunch of side discussion that did take place.
> 
> Maybe it'd work? I'm not sure how you're looking to do all of this so I dunno. lol.


That works on most forums but I don't think you can edit posts on puff after 15 minutes or so (I think it was a rule put in place to prevent people from editing Buy/Sell posts to change pricing).


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Monday I shot a 76 with a missed eight footer on 18 for a birdie. Wednesday I shot a 78 as it was a tougher course. Much longer from the tips and a lot tighter as well. *We played our final round this morning and popped a 74 with an eagle and four birdies*. Played very well as I didn't miss a fairway the entire 18 holes. The hole I scored an eagle on was a par five where I smashed a drive off the hole close to 320, then stuck a five iron in about 10 feet from 205 yards out. Great day on the links and hit the ball very well off the tee and from the fairway. The putter was clicking as well as I had a few par puts to sink. Par was 72 and shooting two over for the 18 was a good feeling. Brings back old memories from the day.
> 
> Monday I smoked a Olivia V Churchill
> Wednesday I smoked a Man O War on the front and back
> *Friday I smoked another Olivia V Churchill on the front, and nothing on the back as I was too focused when scoring the eagle, par, birdie, and birdie, to get back to two over or the round*.


*Looks like the Churchill on the front put you in the right state of mind to play an awesome back 9--way to hit em David---nice day!*


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Paul!

The nine chosen candidates have been selected for the blind taste test. I will create a thread later today with the list of the chosen nine and the requirements of the blind taste test. If anyone is to opt out of the blind taste test, I will select another member to fill their spot.

More details to follow shortly.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

TEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bdw1984 said:


> TEASE!!!!!!


LOL. Sorry Ben! :drinking:

Finalizing the blind taste test requirements and making sure I have all the bases covered. Once I think I've got everything covered I will post the details. Full announcement will be no later than this afternoon.


----------

